
Twilio Acquires SendGrid - bakztfuture
https://www.twilio.com/blog/ahoy-twilio-sendgrid
======
royalghost
SendGrid was one of the easy to use SaaS product that we used when I was doing
my startup. I now use Twilio in the company I work so would be happy to use
SendGrid again. Congrats to SendGrid team. Awesome news!!

